# New rock day. 220 grit Gesshin



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

For coarse work I had a King 250/1000 combo stone and the 250 side was worn to a nub. Luckily Jon just started offering a 220 and 240 grit Gesshin when he got back from Japan.

Great timing so I picked the 220 over the 240 since I have a Gesshin 400. Also got the stone bridge he uses for my 1/2 size Cambro pond.

It is a very thick and heavy stone. Next to it is the Gesshin 2000 for scale. Just got it home to toss in the pond and get to work on that deba with a 1/2 mm wide back bevel that prevents proper uraoshi finishing.

Further reporting later.

Jim





  








2012-11-07_19-32-28_397.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Nov 8, 2012












  








2012-11-07_19-32-45_818.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Nov 8, 2012


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

These Gesshin stones are great.  I just got a 400 and it cuts amazingly fast and smooth too.  Good score.


----------

